# The Basilica of the Immaculate Conception in DC



## Trblmkr (Mar 5, 2014)

I had a chance last weekend to photograph one of the largest Catholic Churches in the US.  To say this place was impressive is an understatement.  The following is from Wiki

"The *Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception* is a prominent Latin Rite Catholic basilica located in Washington, D.C., United States of America, honoring the Blessed Virgin Mary as Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception, the principal Patroness of the USA.
The shrine is the largest Catholic church in the United States, the largest church of any kind in the western hemisphere, the eighth largest church building in the world, and the tallest habitable building in Washington, D.C.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] An estimated one million pilgrims from around the country and the world visit the basilica each year. The basilica is on Michigan Avenue in the northeast quadrant of Washington, on land donated by The Catholic University of America. As of 2013 the rector of the shrine was Monsignor Walter R. Rossi, who possesses a Licentiate of Canon Law."

3 exposure HDR (-2,0,+2) shot with a tripod, combined in Photomatix, and then imported into lightroom for further adjustments (same for the rest of the pictures.)
All were shot in AP mode using my Sigma 17-50mm lens

1. This is on the lower level of the church, and is called the The Crypt Church. 
ISO 100
f/8



20140301 Basilica of the Immaculate Conception 126 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

2. Blessed Sacrament Chapel
ISO 100
f/11



20140301 Basilica of the Immaculate Conception 087 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

3. The Universal Call to Holiness
ISO 100
f/11



20140301 Basilica of the Immaculate Conception 051_2_3_tonemapped by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

4. The Schudi Organ from the Crypt Room.
ISO 100
f/8



20140301 Basilica of the Immaculate Conception 120 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr

I have enough for a second set if there is any interest in me posting those.


----------



## BillM (Mar 5, 2014)

Just went through all the DC shots in your photo stream, you have a real nice eye for composition. I really enjoyed the symmetry in the shots :thumbup:


----------



## Trblmkr (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much BillM


----------



## Designer (Mar 6, 2014)

_"I have enough for a second set if there is any interest in me posting those."_

I am interested.


----------



## CaboWabo (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes please post the second set great photos


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice. Would love to see more.
Nancy


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 6, 2014)

Would love to see more.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 6, 2014)

Those first two are pretty stunning...


----------



## FanBoy (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful demonstration of HDR.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 6, 2014)

You did an amazing job!  I haven't been to the Cathedral since I was in elementary school, I need to go back one day.  Too bad they are now needing to charge for entrance but I'm sure the repairs from the earthquake haven't been cheap.


----------



## Trblmkr (Mar 6, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> You did an amazing job!  I haven't been to the Cathedral since I was in elementary school, I need to go back one day.  Too bad they are now needing to charge for entrance but I'm sure the repairs from the earthquake haven't been cheap.



Thanks for the compliment Nevermore..
That's on my list to see and photograph is the Cathedral.  My understanding is sometime this Spring the work from the Earthquake should be done.  I'm looking forward to the opportunity to photograph it as well.


----------



## Amocholes (Mar 7, 2014)

These are beautifully done!


----------

